# 2010 Madone 6.x Front Fork Shudder



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

I have to say something had to be not quite right as too many people ride this bike for this to be the norm. Few weeks ago I took a test ride on a 2010 Madone 6.5 and when braking the front fork appeared to shudder of vibrate. It had the deep dish wheels which I assume are carbon and was thinking that was it but last year I rode one with race x lites and it did the same thing. I have a 2007 and it feels solid while braking.

Could I be imagining this? Could it be the brakes aren't adjusted right on these demo bikes.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd guess it's the brakes or something else besides the fork itself. Did you ask the store about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I just bought a 2010 madone 5.2 and it had brake shutter. I took in back to the shop and they said it was the tow on the front brake. It went away for about 100 miles and is know It's coming back. They looked at me like I was nuts. I rode a 2002 usps carbon for 8 years and never felt anything in the front end. I was shocked to read this.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My 2010 6-series hasn't had any shudder issues, and we've got some nasty hills. I'm just using regular RXL wheels.

You don't know if you have carbon wheels and/or carbon-specific pads? 

I'd definitely lean towards a brake setup issue--or maybe even a problem with the rims/braking surface.


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Headset loose?


----------



## sabertooth (Nov 8, 2009)

babylou said:


> Headset loose?


X 2

My Madone had the same problem = loose headset.


----------



## bikeface (Apr 2, 2007)

Dito on the headset being loose...just today.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

No shudder on my 6.5.


----------

